# Of the UTMOST importance...! What's your favourite pencil?



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

I've liked the Dixon Red & Black carpenter pencils for years for framing, and use a Steadtler drafting pencil (tecnically a 2mm lead holder) for finishing work.

Having to use a crappy pencil can literally ruin my day.

It's the little things...

You?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Ticonderoga 2.5, I carry a cordless pencil sharpener.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When I was a framer I carried one of these.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I use whatever the lumber company gives me. I have never purchased a carpenter pencil in my life. I refuse to use the round ones ever again on a framing site though. You set it down, and it rolls away.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

.7mm drafting pencil for me. Works for 90 percent of what I do. The other 10 percent get a marking knife.


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

Warren said:


> I use whatever the lumber company gives me. I have never purchased a carpenter pencil in my life. I refuse to use the round ones ever again on a framing site though. You set it down, and it rolls away.


I swear to god the pencils my lumber supplier gives away have the lead inserted into the pencil in 3/4" pieces... when you sharpen them, the chunks just slide right out. Total garbage.

Also, your framers should make the floors a little closer to level... :jester:


----------



## Jayhawk Steve (Jul 22, 2016)

Westward said:


> I've liked the Dixon Red & Black carpenter pencils for years for framing, and use a Steadtler drafting pencil (tecnically a 2mm lead holder) for finishing work.
> 
> Having to use a crappy pencil can literally ruin my day.
> 
> ...


I have and love the Steadtler 2mm also but have also recently been using this Pentel for finish work because I am too lazy to sharpen the Steadtler often enough to keep a fine point

https://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Twist-Erase-Automatic-Assorted-QE519BP2-K6/dp/B0047CP6SI


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

.7 mechanical for most things, 1.3 mechanical for layout and rougher stuff, .9 mechanical in my scribes. If I'm marking in place I use a snap blade utility knife for its longer reach. I keep a couple carpenters pencils around just for a quick small scribe because the centerline is 1/8" from the flat face.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

2mm drafting with HB lead, 2mm red "lead" (in a red-bodied holder, so even I can figure it out), .7mm in an endless stream of cheapy pencils, and of course a proper rectangular carpenter pencil (though that doesn't really get much use).


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Westward said:


> I swear to god the pencils my lumber supplier gives away have the lead inserted into the pencil in 3/4" pieces... when you sharpen them, the chunks just slide right out. Total garbage.
> 
> Also, your framers should make the floors a little closer to level... :jester:


Sounds like you need another lumber yard and better framers.:thumbsup:

I agree that not all of the pencils are nice, but lately I have gotten some pretty decent ones. My stash currently is probably 200 at this point, so I have a lot to choose from.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The pencils with the hard lead are hard to find. Although soft lead works better on some material.


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

Warren said:


> Sounds like you need another lumber yard and better framers.:thumbsup:
> 
> I agree that not all of the pencils are nice, but lately I have gotten some pretty decent ones. My stash currently is probably 200 at this point, so I have a lot to choose from.


I was joking that if your floors were level, your pencils wouldn't roll away :laughing:...

When I was in Calgary, my nail supplier used to have branded pencils that were absolutely excellent. Extra bonus: they were hot pink.


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> The pencils with the hard lead are hard to find. Although soft lead works better on some material.


One year I made about 200 sets of stairs, as sort of a side business. I found one hardware store that carried carpenter pencils in soft and hard. I bought the hard ones by the box of 100... they dulled much slower, letting me strike very fine lines along the square for much longer. This was a good thing.


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

Carpenters pencil for framing, but I really like these for shop and finish work.
http://www.toolnut.com/pica-dry-3030-pencil.html


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Westward said:


> I swear to god the pencils my lumber supplier gives away have the lead inserted into the pencil in 3/4" pieces... when you sharpen them, the chunks just slide right out. Total garbage.
> 
> Also, your framers should make the floors a little closer to level... :jester:


I agree . I also think I add to the problem holding the dam thing in my teeth.
My yard gives us three types of pencils flat, skinny round and fat round and I have found uses for all three different types. I go to each for a reason.


Wanna laugh, one of my customers has a dance studio. She gave me a pile of pink pencils I use. I love them. Unlike the green ones from the lumber yard the pink ones are easy to locate when you drop,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

My favorite pencil is always the one I just lost.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

millhouse said:


> Carpenters pencil for framing, but I really like these for shop and finish work.
> http://www.toolnut.com/pica-dry-3030-pencil.html


I use the Pica Big Dry for framing.

This company is in Il.

https://artisantool.co

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Pssshh. Mark with a crayon, cut with a hatchet, and install with a sledge.

I usually use a .9 but the festool pencils actually are a pretty good "all around" pencil and hold a sharp point when needed. I've been carrying around 2. Duller one in apron and sharper in the hat, works kind of nice because it seems like I am always running out of lead for the mechanical, and then knowing I left the lead right freaking here!


----------



## GitSum (Feb 27, 2008)

.9 mm draftmatic
https://www.amazon.com/Alvin-Draft-Matic-Mechanical-Pencil-9mm/dp/B001DKGYRO


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Westward said:


> I've liked the Dixon Red & Black carpenter pencils for years for framing, and use a Steadtler drafting pencil (tecnically a 2mm lead holder) for finishing work.
> 
> Having to use a crappy pencil can literally ruin my day.
> 
> ...


Dixon Red & Black hard lead pencils here too. I literally turn down free pencils all the time, unless you are giving me Dixon please just keep them. I have no problem paying for a quality pencil and I GUARANTEE that it MORE than pays for itself in labor savings. They easily last 5X longer than the typical free pencils.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

My favorite pencil is the one the other guy is always stealing from me.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> My favorite pencil is the one the other guy is always stealing from me.


Stop leaving It laying around ! 

Framers are the worst for leaving perfectly good carpy pencils laying on the ground.. By the time I get there ..It's free pickins !


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

for finish, I like a regular HB hex shaft pencil. I cut it in half and sharpen both ends. that way it fits behind my ear and it doesn't roll around and slide out like a round shaft pencil. both ends pointed means I never get the wrong end.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i read this thred when it was first started .i was also looking to make a change .doing finish i used a regular inexpensive mechanical pencil from staples ..9mm or something . doing more remodel stuff now .lumber is more rough .i found sharpening round or flat pencil taking up far to much of my time and attention . I ordered these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DRZ9S6Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .i just wanted the pencil but got all 3 .ended up being a great purchase .the blue has been great on redwood and recycled lumber . though i have the sharpners i just haven't needed them much . the led just isn't that wide for general carpentry . seems to last very well .only had them a weeks at this point .biggest problem is inability to choose which one to use .
i tried this one https://www.amazon.com/Striker-7762...d=1488771827&sr=8-3&keywords=carpenter+pencil .peace broke off inside 2nd day and it was useless .It was odd to use anyhow .


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Anybody tried one of these? My lumberyard keeps em right by the register, but so far I've resisted the temptation.

https://www.amazon.com/Sharpdraw-Me...=1488805999&sr=8-1&keywords=sharp+draw+pencil


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I started using "Clicker" pencils in high school and have not found anything else I like better. Using between a .5mm to .9mm lead depending on the job and really like them for just about everything. Of course I carry a permanent marker at all times too. Rarely do I ever misplace a pencil as the hand habit is to always put it back into it's pocket sleeve. I will admit they are not the best on rough lumber though. Lead breakage is common but a few clicks and it is resolved, all without changing hand position. I would like to try a Pico though as I hear good things about them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> My favorite pencil is the one the other guy is always stealing from me.


If you put the pencil in a CH Hanson pencil pull and clip it on your shirt that will stop happening.


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

Lettusbee said:


> Anybody tried one of these? My lumberyard keeps em right by the register, but so far I've resisted the temptation.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sharpdraw-Me...=1488805999&sr=8-1&keywords=sharp+draw+pencil


Nope. My wife got me one and I really wanted to like it. The reality is that the leads snap, the metal clip falls off, the lead is too light colored, there's too much wiggle to be really accurate, and it just doesn't make life any easier. After a couple days with it I went back to the same old carpenter pencils.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone tried these? They aren't cheap, duh it does come from Woodpeckers, but I have been eyeing them for function. I love my Milwaukee flip knives, and maybe this would be a good addition 

http://www.woodpeck.com/accutraxpencilblade.html


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Pica Dry and Big Dry. Also like the Steadtler 

https://artisantool.co/markers

Tom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Pica Dry and Big Dry. Also like the Steadtler
> 
> https://artisantool.co/markers
> 
> Tom




So are they any good for everyday use?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My local tool pusher (JC) turned me on to the Picas. I can't imagine using anything else now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpenter Mark (Aug 29, 2013)

Dixon Red and Black, in soft, medium and hard leads. Pencils that last and will fit behind my ear,
I also go through a lot of Dixon Ticonderoga's in 2&3HB. My favorite trim and cabinet pencils were Sparco Bonded 505's in 3 & 4 hard leads but I don't think they're made any more.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> So are they any good for everyday use?


Yes, both work extremely well. Biggest issue is choosing the proper lead for what you're marking. I use the H2 and H primarily, (have some white for oddball jobs). 

You may want to try the colored leads for marking the deck planks, and the Aniline in the Big Dry if you run into a lot of wet treated lumber. 

Tom


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I like having branded carpenter's pencils from places I used to live or have visited. Occasionally a conversation starter.


----------

